# Выбор крупной формы



## Evgen_abakan_muz (13 Окт 2010)

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите определится с произведением крупной формы, что нибудь поинтереснее.
Уровень произведения 2-3 курс музыкального колледжа


----------



## okochim (14 Окт 2010)

Poprobujte:
Bolgarskuju tetrad' Zubitskogo,
Sonatu-Balladu Bonakova,
Zimnie zarisovki Kusjakova,
1 sonatu Semenova


----------



## bombastic (14 Окт 2010)

очень полезно Моцарта и Вебера-
с виду все учится, а ковыряться ого-го)


----------



## ze_go (14 Окт 2010)

bombastic писал:


> а ковыряться ого-го



особенно в Моцарте!!
Можно ещё сонаты Й.Гайдна поиграть - тоже не так всё просто, 
как кажется на первый взгляд


----------



## beckford (14 Окт 2010)

из Гайдна можно поиграть ре мажорную сонату, или до минорную, к примеру
ещё Соната №3 Прибылова очень симпатичная вещь
а Сонату №1 Семёнова сам играю) великолепное произведение)


----------



## luda14lk (15 Окт 2010)

На аккордеоне хорошо играется и отлично звучит "Концертино" Репникова


----------



## Evgen_abakan_muz (16 Окт 2010)

Ещо варианты? :accordion: 

p.s. Гайдна и моцарта не надо. Только оригинальные то есть для баяна написанные


----------

